# axis control



## ChadWarner (Apr 28, 2007)

If it were to be imagined there was a steel rod going through your body  begging at the top of the head, running through the spinal column and exiting through to bowels it would keep the torso erect.  An erect torso elongates reach when the shoulders are rounded.  When the shoulders are rounded alignment at impact is increased when twisting at the waist.  For me my chin is tucked down and my cocyx is slightly curled up to achieve this particular effect.  

How many people use similar postures in their combat training?  Please describe some of your postures and purposes for them ie., back peddling blitzing etc,:jediduel:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 29, 2007)

I told you that you would get me out of the shadows. :mst: , Lol



The best way to practice this posture is going through the forms. There was a student in our school whom when looking upon his stance, posture, etc... My comment to him was "Jim, erect posture"! He would hang his head to say "I know, I know". With poor posture your self defense will suffer. Try rounding your back while doing squeezing the peach. You'll find your attacker on your back. 

Generally my sparring posture is shoulders slightly rounded. Hands covering the mid section with one more slightly higher than the other. This also depends on which side is forward. As you stated the tailbone tucked in. Knees bent as I lower into a wide kneel stance. This is generally my posture of choice. I also have a boxing style stance. Also some different postures from my TKD days of fighting in Olympic TKD tournaments. I also did some kickboxing earlier in my martial arts career. This all leads up to my different fighting style and postures.

When sparring I use many different types of postures. All of which suits my needs at that time. It also depends on the person I'm sparring as well. Since I'm smaller I keep myself a little more compact to where I can explode when coming in. When striking in I use linear movements where I can throw front leg kicks, hand strikes, & follow up with rear leg kicks. When having to fight backwards I use circular movements going both right to left or left to right. 

Hope this is what you were looking for.
Nice to see you on the boards again, Chad.


----------



## jdinca (Apr 29, 2007)

I've been getting hammered on rounding my shoulders for several years. It pulls my upper body slightly forward, which puts me on the balls of my feet and in a much less grounded position. It's amazing what a difference two inches makes.


----------



## ChadWarner (Apr 29, 2007)

jfarnsworth said:


> I told you that you would get me out of the shadows. :mst: , Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You have too much to offer to be one of those lurkers:lurk: 

Ah, the posture used for a nudging effect... the attacker is on your back because of where you put his body and or how the opponents body was placed by your point of contact.  Squeezing the peach is just an excellent lesson in positioning and contact manipulation.  Shoulders are still rounded and posture is as stated but using opposites and reverses (to enhance reach) the shoulders are rounded momentarily in the opposite manner so the concave protects the spine by making the contact patch the shoulder blades.  Along with the step forward the shoulders round forward, this particular action should decrease the pulling effort.


----------



## ChadWarner (Apr 29, 2007)

jdinca said:


> I've been getting hammered on rounding my shoulders for several years. It pulls my upper body slightly forward, which puts me on the balls of my feet and in a much less grounded position. It's amazing what a difference two inches makes.


 
The spine must be stretched along with rounding the shoulders to get the desired effect.  Try to elongate your neck keeping the chin down while tucking your hips slight under.  That should even your weight distribution to the feet so now you can make your own adjustments where and when you want them.  For me when I use this posture I am well grounded and movement is easier.  I agree the extra reach is a big advantage.


----------



## jdinca (Apr 29, 2007)

ChadWarner said:


> The spine must be stretched along with rounding the shoulders to get the desired effect.  Try to elongate your neck keeping the chin down while tucking your hips slight under.  That should even your weight distribution to the feet so now you can make your own adjustments where and when you want them.  For me when I use this posture I am well grounded and movement is easier.  I agree the extra reach is a big advantage.



Were I to do that, the very first thing my teacher would say is "Daugherty, what are you doing?". A number of people have talked about using the posture you're advocating but that's pretty much the opposite of what I've been taught. Head straight, back straight, pelvis tilted back, not tucked under. Potato, potahto...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 29, 2007)

ChadWarner said:


> Ah, the posture used for a nudging effect... the attacker is on your back because of where you put his body and or how the opponents body was placed by your point of contact. Squeezing the peach is just an excellent lesson in positioning and contact manipulation. Shoulders are still rounded and posture is as stated but using opposites and reverses (to enhance reach) the shoulders are rounded momentarily in the opposite manner so the concave protects the spine by making the contact patch the shoulder blades. Along with the step forward the shoulders round forward, this particular action should decrease the pulling effort.


Generally when I said rounding the back during squeezing the peach I meant, A lot. The attacker then is on their back. Due to the fact it's rounded and bent too far forward. I understand what you're saying. For lack of a better term my response should have been rounded and bent forward.  


Nice to see you back posting on the boards.


----------



## ChadWarner (Apr 29, 2007)

jdinca said:


> Were I to do that, the very first thing my teacher would say is "Daugherty, what are you doing?". A number of people have talked about using the posture you're advocating but that's pretty much the opposite of what I've been taught. Head straight, back straight, pelvis tilted back, not tucked under. Potato, potahto...


 
I use that posture as well especially when using a back kick.  Both have particular advantages depending on attack and direction of movement.  Placement of the pelvis can relieve binding or the act of muscles working against each other and gives freedom of movement for a particular attack or defense.


----------



## ChadWarner (Apr 29, 2007)

jfarnsworth said:


> Generally when I said rounding the back during squeezing the peach I meant, A lot. The attacker then is on their back. Due to the fact it's rounded and bent too far forward. I understand what you're saying. For lack of a better term my response should have been rounded and bent forward.
> 
> 
> Nice to see you back posting on the boards.


Interesting.  When you step back with your left where is the contact patch on you to the attacker?  I use my shoulder blades to feel the opponent (especially when larger than me) I concave with the shoulder blades to keep from getting a chin stuck in my spine- many different ways to look at this tech as far as what can be done with the direction/angle of your spine.

much fun to be had


----------

